# Kicked up sediment during bottling, carboy half full, not clearing.



## RotGut76 (May 25, 2013)

If I'm beating a dead horse here I do apologize. I'm making my first batch of Moscato from a kit. Everything went perfectly until bottling day. The wine in my secondary was perfectly clear with just a bit of sediment at the bottom. I decided to use 1.5 L bottles because I don't have much storage space in my house. I got 8 total bottles of crystal clear wine. As I started on the 9th, like a dumba$$, I moved the racking cane a little too vigorously and kicked up a lot of sediment. I immediately stopped the bottling because the wine in the carboy became cloudy. 

At this point it has been sitting for about 12 hours and I can clearly see a 1/2" line and on top is clear underneath is cloudy.

Should I continue to wait for the sediment to settle?

Should I add a clarifier?

My concern is the carboy is only half full. There is about 3 gallons out of 6 left. I don't want the extra head space to spoil the rest of my batch. 

How long could I wait for it to settle/clear before there is a chance of spoilage?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MrKevin (May 25, 2013)

I would rack this to a small container and let it clear again. You need to get the head space to a minimum pronto. 

Kevin


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 25, 2013)

I agree with Kevin - 
I always suggest doing a transfer prior to bottling - just for that reason alone


----------



## loumik (May 25, 2013)

If you can see any sediment in your carboy you shouldn't be bottling you should be racking and allowing the wine to sit for at least a few more weeks. If more sediment has dropped in that time you should rack again. Repeat as often as necessary.

LOUMIK


----------



## BernardSmith (May 25, 2013)

I agree with Loumik but given that you have already bottled I would simply rack what you have left into a 3 gallon carboy and wait until the sediment drops and then rack to a clean carboy and then bottle.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2013)

In the future rack of any sediment into a primary bucket or carboy just prior to bottling. This eleminates stirring up any sediment when bottling.


----------



## RotGut76 (May 26, 2013)

Thank you. I went out and got a 3 gallon carboy. After filling it I added some clearing agent. I hoping that will work.


----------



## tonyt (May 26, 2013)

You will never regret having a three gallon carboy.


----------



## FABulousWines (May 26, 2013)

I agree with Tonyt on this one. With the Riesling I am working on now, I got pretty clear after the first day of adding the finings. I went ahead and racked that off and was very tempted to bottle. I am glad I didn't. It has been resting for another week and I do see a think film of sediment. My plan is to rack this again (while filtering). This will ensure you are bottling a clear wine for sure with no opportunity for sediment.

Having the patience to wait to bottle that remainder shows you have what it takes to make a great wine maker. Way to go!


----------



## RotGut76 (May 26, 2013)

FABulousWines said:


> Having the patience to wait to bottle that remainder shows you have what it takes to make a great wine maker. Way to go!



Although this is my first wine I do have experience in making beer and distilled spirits. Patience is definitely the key to all of these things. It can be quite difficult though. While bottling I couldn't resist and took a small sip. I almost can't wait another month to open the first bottle.


----------

